

Show HN: Looking for your feedback on a super-light RSS Reader I've built - wegenerlabs
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id290537970

======
stardust15
Judging from your reviews I'd focus on bugs and performance. If you want a
feature idea - I'd build in a search function for adding feeds. Currently
users have to first copy the feed URL from Safari and paste it, not sure
that's a great flow...

Nice, simple UI though!

~~~
wegenerlabs
Thanks, do you/does anyone know a db of RSS feeds?

